# My new Piranha Condo!



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Today my new 105gal tank was delivered along with a new stand to hold it as well as my old 80gal, I spent all day taking out the water, gravel, Ps, etc so that I could move the old one and then the rest of the evening to set it all back up again. I don't have any pics of the new tank running because my camera ran out of battery but I will post some tomorow, I do have some of the process.

The new tank is a little cloudy due to the new sand substrate I used, but I'm sure it will settle in a couple of hours, I did spend a lot of time cleaning the sand so that it wouldn't be an issue and I tell you, it's already paying off, I LOVE the way it looks, so much natural than gravel.

Anyways, here are the pics:

The new setup
View attachment 50951


The Caribes in their temporary home, they only stayed there for like 5 hours but I managed to attach an AC500 and an ebo heater so they could've stayed there for a loooong time.
View attachment 50952


An overhead shot of the Caribes in their temporary home
View attachment 50953


That's it for today, Ill post more pics tomorow of the Caribes in their new home.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

can't wait!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Thick caribes


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

nice ... imo you should move the bottom tank to the right more so it is sat more even on the stand.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice p's. cant wait to see the setup.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

that stacked tanks thing is something i need to get into. it rocks.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Cant wait to see it completely set up .... How big are your caribes? They look thick!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats a Kickass Condo!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

those caribes look thick, can't wait to see your finished condo


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

tanks look good. nice and thick. will it be hard to clean the 80g tank under there?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't think so, I have about 20" of clearance.

Thanks for the coments guys, unfortunately I haven't been able to borrow a digital camera to take pics of the new tank all set up but Ill try to get one later this week.


----------

